# Bowling Shoes: why not steel toe-capped?



## dodo (3 Oct 2007)

I brought my children bowling for the first time, great day had by all (I won) But just a thought why are bowling shoes not steel capped,


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*

It’s so that you can do that graceful follow through up on one leg without pinching your toes. 
Also as bowling is such a violent sport (?) it is not considered safe to provide shoes that can double as weapons during a melee.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*



dodo said:


> I brought my children bowling for the first time, great day had by all (I won) But just a thought why are bowling shoes not steel capped,


You do realise that you're not supposed to kick the ball down the lane? Are you sure that you won fair and square?


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*



ClubMan said:


> You do realise that you're not supposed to kick the ball down the lane? Are you sure that you won fair and square?



LOL


----------



## dodo (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*

Oh that might have something to do with the broken toes,
but really what if a ball fell on to a childs toes or worst still mine


ClubMan said:


> You do realise that you're not supposed to kick the ball down the lane? Are you sure that you won fair and square?


----------



## Niallman (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*

Get them a Nintendo Wii so they can bowl in the comfort and safety of their sitting room!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/earlg/304373180/


----------



## dodo (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*

I am glad to say I am a father who is not lazy,ie put on xbox or whatever, I like to take them outside the house and do something more than just sit down and eat sweets which will make them fat ,We need to keep at a minimum tv,games  around our children. 


Niallman said:


> Get them a Nintendo Wii so they can bowl in the comfort and safety of their sitting room!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/earlg/304373180/


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: Bowling Shoes*



dodo said:


> I am glad to say I am a father who is not lazy,ie put on xbox or whatever, I like to take them outside the house and do something more than just sit down and eat sweets which will make them fat


Good idea. It's a well known fact that _US _bowlers are finely honed athletes. You should bring them playing darts as well while you're at it. Great game.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

dammit. Just for a second, I thought the OP was talking about lawn bowls


Used to enjoy a game in the summer months.  Never seen a bowling green here though.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Used to enjoy a game in the summer months.  Never seen a bowling green here though.


Any use?


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Any use?


 

Thanks for the link, Clubman.

Bit more interest in the Dublin area than I suspected, sadly my fears that the game hasn't reached my area seem to be confirmed.


----------

